# Horse hates dogs...trail riding



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

I am currently fostering a rescue horse and am just really getting to learn her in's and out's. I haven't ridden her yet and am working with her on the ground until I am confident she listens to me and earning trust. I am evaluating her too for me to possibly adopt her. I want a horse for trail riding or just pleasure riding, no showing.

One thing I have never seen but made very aware of by the other barn horse owners/fosters is that she absolutely hates dogs and is very aggressive with them even standing outside of her paddock. She tries to get to them and attack them.

Would this be a deal breaker for a trail horse? I know that people walk their dogs on trails that are shared and this is a big worry if we would pass by one on a trail or just riding out in various locations. I think it would be. This little mare has great ground manners and has amazed me at what she isn't afraid of (ex. umbrellas open, twirling, etc.) and then she is really scared of other things.

Thanks for the opinions.


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

I think if u are confident in your control over the horse it should not be a problem. The horse should have all its attention on you, but u may want to see her response in a controlled environment, first.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I agree with the above. My gelding HATES dogs, he will do as your horse and try to attack them. It took a while (and working with a very experienced trainer) but we got to the point where under saddle, or on a rope he no longer will chase after them or try to stomp them to death but other than that the deals off. If your confident in your ability and she listens to you under saddle there shouldn't be a problem, but I would try her in a controlled environment first.


----------



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. You are both definitely right about assessing her in a controlled environment first and being confident. I actually have a small Chihuahua and a English bulldog that I can bring on a leash one day just to see how she reacts. Maybe starting with a small dog it might seem less threatening to her.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I see herding dogs always trying to nip horses on the heels around the pasture. The horses trying to kick the dogs. But put them to work on a trail and they seem to come to peace with each other. The dogs weaving in and out of the line of horses and often walking right at the same horse's heels that kicked him yesterday.

Most horses can become accustomed to and comfortable around dogs while working.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

My horse Biscuit doesn't seem to be a major fan of dogs on the trail but it really seems to be just ONE particular dog he dislikes! Start slow with the little Chi and see how that goes if you are holding the dog and someone holding the horse!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

^^^^ start with the dog outside the fence, and make sure everyone has a good grip!

Good luck...


----------



## Nvr2L8 (Aug 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I will try and give it a try soon. Start with the little one and then work my way up in dog sizes.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

One of my horses is a real dog hater which comes in handy to keep stray dogs out of the pasture.

Today, he chased the 22 pound barn cat out of his way (it's not fat, it's HUGE). He could've easily nailed that cat but he chose not to.

I have him and the horse in my avatar trained to go after dogs, if we ride by a house and their dogs come a-growling.

I simply wheel my horse around to face the dogs, drop the reins and say "get them!". Down go the snaking heads and the dogs head back to their yards.

*None of this happens without a command from me*. 

Sometimes the owner of said dogs is arrogantly standing n their porch, doing nothing, that's when I holler there's a leash law ya know and thank you for putting your street number on your mailbox--------------blesssssss your harrrrrttttt


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A horse sees the dog as a predator, which it is, therefore it is protecting itself.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Be careful with the little dogs. I've had 2 that would stand very quiet and act like they weren't bothered and then aim a killing stomp with a front hoof at a dog snarfing down some grain in a pan or some horse doo. Very much calculated on the horses part. Close as I've ever seen a horse tell a lie.

Had 2 others that would actively attack stray dogs or coyotes but not bother my dogs.

Most of the others would just kick an annoying dog. Couldn't care less unless the dog gets under their feet or sniffing at heels.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

walkinthewalk said:


> I have him and the horse in my avatar trained to go after dogs, if we ride by a house and their dogs come a-growling.
> 
> I simply wheel my horse around to face the dogs, drop the reins and say "get them!". Down go the snaking heads and the dogs head back to their yards.
> 
> ...


Don't know about your local laws, but hereabouts, if the dogs are in their yards, you'd be the one in the wrong.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

My mare and my mule don't like dogs. I do nothing to discourage it. Specially when people aren't controlling their dogs on the trail. And besides, it's my mules' job to rid the farm of stray dogs. 

When I live in Texas we had these rotten dogs that would charge us and chase us up the road. Even if we would just stand there, they would circle and growl at us. I finally decided to wheel my mare around and charge the dogs. Darn near ran one over the first time because they didn't expect it. After about a month they'd get up and see it was us and go lay back down. 

And.... the laws here in Washington, California, and down in Texas still uphold that a dog doesn't even have to be on your property, just agitating your stock. And you can take action - what ever that may be. The law's normally on the stock owner's side.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

You shouldn't have a problem under saddle and you may even be able to get her to tolerate your dogs. Willow was dog aggressive when I got her. She will still chase and kick strays and coyotes, but she now tolerates my dogs and pretty much ignores them.


----------



## TrailDustMelody (Jun 23, 2013)

If you can control her on the trail, you're probably fine. Just be careful, because even if you're technically in the right, you could end up with a mess if she hurts someone else's dog. My mare is pretty tolerant but will charge at our ditzy border collie if she runs too close in front of her. We have run at dogs a few times on the trail so I guess she got the idea from that.


----------



## BlooBabe (Jul 7, 2012)

It's never a good idea to think you'll be fine with an aggressive horse. If the op is on the trail and runs across a dog, just because it's under saddle doesn't mean it won't do anything wrong. That kind of thinking could get the dog, horse, rider, and dog owner seriously injured. My suggesting has already been stated about trying it in a controlled environment and air on the side of caution. A full grown horse is hard to control when it's got an idea in it'd head and decides not to listen to you especially when you're not confined in a fenced area. I just wanted to say don't assume it will be fine. Some horses are but others are not and I don't suggest anyone ever think they will be fine when it has been stated a horse attacks aggressively.


----------

